# RAD BASIC SELF DEFENSE INSTRUCTOR CERTIFICATION



## scpd2017 (Mar 6, 2018)

*A R.A.D. Basic Self Defense Instructor Program will be hosted by Springfield College Police Department in Springfield, Massachusetts on June 4th-6th 2018 and instructed by Instructor Trainer Fran Fox. *Participants will be certified upon completion to teach the R.A.D. System of Basic Self Defense. This intense three day, 30 hour Instructors Program is a cost effective way to obtain your own self-defense instructor(s), and offer this consistently structured pro-active self-defense program to the women in your community. This is the most comprehensive program of its kind, and now your agency can utilize its basic, tailored format as part of its overall crime prevention package. The course is taught in a relaxed environment that is conducive to learning tested instructional techniques, proven tactics and unique insight about the problem of violence against women. Our program also includes physical defense workouts for technique development and an evening exercise that is designed to stimulate confrontational circumstances. From awareness and risk reduction to Simulation Training suits, this program covers it all. Registration includes all program materials. A 125 + page instructor's curriculum, certificate, and one year of _The Instructor's Voice_. *Seats are very limited*. Payment is due with submission of registration form. Once registration is received, you will be sent additional information prior to the start of the program. Woman with or without Law enforcement experience are given priority for acceptance into the program, Male applicants who are not Certified Law Enforcement officer must send letter of intent and two letters of reference from a law enforcement agency, sexual assault center and agree to background check before final approval to enter course Tuition for the program is $450.00 IACLEA members may receive a 20% percent discount.

To receive an application and enroll in this program, please contact Fran Fox FRF Public Safety Consultants LLC PO Box 510 Belchertown Ma 413-687-4915 or [email protected]


----------

